# Little creek Reservoir



## greyghost (Dec 4, 2005)

has anyone fished Litle creek Reservoir?
I've fished it since 98 quite often. Haven't been there lately thou. It's man made for Newport News water supply, with a dam. Has alot of structure and drop offs- 4FT interverials from bank to the deepest app. 85ft. I've Had a lot of luck with landlock (STRIPERS) 2 to 10 lbs & LMB and Pike. Has big Walleye, crapie, etc
25 lb record Striper (I think) for the reservoir.
Most all my luck and all my stripers has come from the pier. Its free fishing on pier. Great place to take a kid fishing. My daughter used to have a blast there.Alot of bigg bass and pike caught from pier also. You can rent a boat and or trolling motor for bout 20 bucks if you want. Its in Toana near williamsburg 
bout 50 miles from richmond.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Little Creek...*

I haven't fished it in a long while...but it was a hot spot for large Yellow Perch. And an occasional Striper.

FW


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey grey ghost haven't been there in several of years myself but used to go there some when my son was small and catch lots of ring perch.
What are you using for bait on the pier?I might try it there during these winter months now that I'm retired even though it's onlly open on week ends i think.
Hope i don't forget to get my fishing license.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 4, 2005)

double posted -guess this what to do


----------



## greyghost (Dec 4, 2005)

Well BB I havent been down since end of may. 
I had a little mishap and shattered the knuckles on my left hand sat before fathers day. Just got well enough to hold a rod oct. I should have went to doc. Anyway... I always used jumbo minnows if daughter didnt go. she would have a blast catching them bream- & I would float them or use a drum rig lol.what ever it takes-ya know.
Did good on the stripes and bass, northen pike. I quit the boat long time ago. But I tell ya- all stripers were caught on dead bait- Some bigg fish in that place- to be what it is.
-Just a nice place to throw it out-
Sit back.... & wait and wonder. I See over in the carolina board- One he// a blitz of stripers happening NOW!!!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the come back grey ghost and info.
Sorry to hear about your hand but glad that it is getting better.
Hopefully by spring it will be as good as before and you can sling that bait out there and hook up with a big one.
Maybe I 'll see you there on the clear water.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the come back grey ghost and info.
Sorry to hear about your hand but glad that it is getting better.
Hopefully by spring it will be as good as before and you can sling that bait out there and hook up with a big one.
Maybe I 'll see you there on the clear water.


----------



## 3-C's (Jan 5, 2006)

My family farm backs up to Little Creek and we have caught Largemouth Bass, Pike, Perch and many other fish in there for years. They have Bowfin and huge catfish too. 
Have not fished there for many years, but may have to rent a boat or do some striper trolling this spring and try it out.


----------

